

US Corporations Win Against Privacy in EU Parliament Consumer Committee - stfu
http://www.laquadrature.net/en/us-corporations-win-against-privacy-in-eu-parliament-consumer-committee

======
onemorepassword
It's not the first time the US lobbyists have managed to get to a committee,
that doesn't necessarily mean they will win the parliamentary vote. In fact,
this could all be part of the game. Up until recently the EU parliament
favored even stronger privacy protections.

The more worrying issue is they got to the EU council of ministers (i.e.,
representing the individual governments). The current Irish presidency seems
to be completely bought and paid for by the US, they really don't give a
flying fuck about the rights of EU citizens, and have put the council on a
direct collision course with the parliament.

Personally, I find it utterly disgusting that US companies and the US
government are lobbying EU politicians to surrender their voters' civil
rights.

~~~
pi18n
The US companies are disgusting, but it's a far cry from the wretchedness of
the legislators that are proposing the laws whispered in their ears.

~~~
nextparadigms
I think the US Government is lobbying against it, too (and of course
Facebook):

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/18/us-government-still-
leaning...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/18/us-government-still-leaning-on-
europe-to-dilute-data-protection-reform-proposals/)

------
TimPC
I hate a lot of the pressure for lax standards on data breech notifications. I
do have questions about whether the pressure on privacy laws is about
reasonable things (e.x. Don't be like California -- or at least don't
prosecute the internet based on laws from 1971 that should have been modified
4 times over by now) or not. I personally try and create reasonable data rules
based heavily on user opt-in and sensible standards that allow users to
retrieve relevant information. Ideally we could get something resembling a
world standard here that countries agreed to comply to as a high-bar so that
companies could set-up a best practice for user data that would be usable
worldwide. I think most of my problems with user privacy laws are not relating
to quality of privacy but rather fragmentation across nations/regions/markets.
I want a strong standard here as both a user and a creator, but I also want
one that doesn't slow the spread of good technologies across the globe.

------
simfoo
What the flying fuck do US companies have to say in a EU committee?

------
yuhong
I consider ending the illusion that people are perfect a much better idea than
a "right to be forgotten".

